# Cut comb honey



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

When prepareing cut comb honey. I place frozen frames of comb honey on a large cookie sheet. I use a large stainless meat cleaver that has been warmed in boiling water. I cut the comb out of the frame and cut pieces of comb to a size that fits into the glass jar mouth. I fill the jars half full of honey before I ad the cut comb to help prevent breakage. I was wondering how others do it and if there is a better way? Is this is also called chunk honey?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

It`s called "chunk honey" around here.


----------



## Rooster4473 (May 20, 2004)

I do it pretty much the same way, but I dont freeze the comb, I just do it pretty careful and touch it from the sides and it doesnt really break. I also have been putting big squares in those resuable/disposeable sandwich boxes glad and the like make. I put down a layer of honey and then lay the comb on top, and I make sure it weighs a little over a pound. I want to eventually order some of those clam shell boxes that I think better bee sells.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks I may try again on unfrozen frames. Good idea on the clam shells.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only problem with not freezing is that sometimes you get wax moth eggs hatching.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I use the ross rounds and have never froze them and never had wax mothes. if your hives got wax mothes or eggs your hive is too weak to make comb honey.=just my observation. no expert on honey
Don


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

If that RR super is not immediately packaged after removing it from the hive, it is possible for wax moths to lay on the comb. Even if just left over night, trust me, I've made that mistake. I now freeze all cut comb.


----------

